# Scientist Manor / Red Dress Manor - November 2012



## birdinanaviary (Dec 3, 2012)

After visiting a few sites in the vicinity, it was decided that a trip back here, might be a nice idea......

I've called it scientists manor as this is what it was first named when it was found, since then i think it has more commonly become known as red dress manor......

i first visited here in early May, it had had very few visits at the time, and whilst being derped, and showing excessive wear and tear, it was in interesting condition, so much stuff in tact, and was an odd and eerie day out... ( i've been to my share of derphouses and that but this one felt a bit queer )
i said to the original finder that i would keep it secret, keep it safe and i always did, it obviusly did get out there more and reports moved from being non-public to more public, but it did fortunately retain a code name in one way shape or form.....

now i totally agree with code naming places like this, quite categorically, it is somebodies life that you are noseying through..... but on my re-visit it was really saddening to see the disregard that some "visitors" have had for the persosn stuff,
much stuff has grown legs and left, and much stuff has been mindlessly flung to the floor, so i guess in a gentle way it should be a reminder that coded or not... and careful as we (as derpers) can be...as soon as somethings public on a forum.... this is going to occur.... (this isn't a dig at all, i just think that having seen this place now including this info is noteworthy)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/birdinanaviary/sets/72157629761745028/ (original set in case its of interest)

Also on another note, someones most definately squatting here now.... and someone is also feeding cats here..... the outhouse must have nigh on 50-60 empty catfood tin wrappers in it ...... (odd)


Pictures











 









 









 





 




Thanks for Looking​


----------



## abel101 (Dec 4, 2012)

You have a brilliant eye for taking photos, always predict a good report from you.

Thanks for sharing 

(websites really cool aswel)


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 4, 2012)

Great set of photos, such a lovely place.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 4, 2012)

Hmmm, I've just looked through your original album. It certainly was very different back then, my visit looked much like yours and there were certainly a few bits in your original photos that were absent.

I'd like to think the owner may have removed some of the more sensitive items himself rather than explorers taking them?


----------



## birdinanaviary (Dec 4, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Hmmm, I've just looked through your original album. It certainly was very different back then, my visit looked much like yours and there were certainly a few bits in your original photos that were absent.
> 
> I'd like to think the owner may have removed some of the more sensitive items himself rather than explorers taking them?



I would also hope this, but it's been abandoned for a long time, maybe 30 odd years? Im not sure it even has owners, it does have very protective neighbours though so maybe the traffics it's had alerted them
It's a shame it's in such disrepair it's a listed building as well


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 4, 2012)

Great report, and stunning photos. 
No worries about naming convention, places like this getting stripped is the reason we don't insist on real names! 
I hope this stays preserved for long enough for other real explorers to see it.


----------



## birdinanaviary (Dec 4, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Great report, and stunning photos.
> No worries about naming convention, places like this getting stripped is the reason we don't insist on real names!
> I hope this stays preserved for long enough for other real explorers to see it.



Hmmm yeh I totally agree these types of places should go without a name, it can just never be full protection once its out in public on t'interweb,  I hope some more people get to see it to and don't meet it's new inhabitant 
It's sad to see someone squatting in an already sad place like this


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice set of pics there! 

What makes you think that somebody is squatting there? I didn't have that feeling when we were there...


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice and I heartily agree with your comments. We were sickened by what we saw at one site on two visits just a matter of 6 months apart, so much so that we've not posted our pix from some of the places we have explored.


----------



## birdinanaviary (Dec 4, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Nice set of pics there!
> 
> What makes you think that somebody is squatting there? I didn't have that feeling when we were there...



They've taken the sofa cushions from the front room and made a bed in the TV room, clothes hanging off grandfather clock, camping stove, sleeping bag,tea bags and matches.... Lol
A well equipped squatter maybe but it smelt of person and sleep if you get what I mean


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 4, 2012)

birdinanaviary said:


> They've taken the sofa cushions from the front room and made a bed in the TV room, clothes hanging off grandfather clock, camping stove, sleeping bag,tea bags and matches.... Lol
> A well equipped squatter maybe but it smelt of person and sleep if you get what I mean




Sad to hear! I'm sure the local farmer will put a stop to it very soon though... I hope anyway


----------



## skankypants (Dec 4, 2012)

Well said in your report....its a shame that people cant show respect for sites we visit,especially residential....great shots as always...


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 4, 2012)

Still some nice features to been seen,great photos.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Dec 4, 2012)

Great photo's. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alex76 (Dec 4, 2012)

agree with already said cracking shots too mate it is a shame as not only names but even a history can give them away which i enjoy the write ups as well as photos but we all need to do our bit to help perserve and stick to the code of take nothing but photos and leave only footprints


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 4, 2012)

Some nice shots there derphouse.

Looks like someone has had a good root through the contents of 'shoe/suitcase' bedroom.


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 4, 2012)

*One of my fave splores this one! Apart from the stinky tramp it doesnt look like much has changed since we were there.
Ace pix as always...*


----------



## Wakey Lad (Dec 4, 2012)

Thought i would tag a few of mine on here even though they are poor! - Great day out and the company wasn't too bad either 











 





 






















 





​


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 4, 2012)

Two great sets of images for you both.

I agree wholeheartedly with the comments in your report and the ones listed below. I felt the same at one such site. The nature of what we do, preserves the memory of the home and usually the"late" home owner too. Which otherwise would be forgetten forever. I, like yourselves find it disrespectful to see a place get vandalised and looted. I hope this site doesn't end up the same as so many that we all know about.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 4, 2012)

lovely shots! still very much on my to-do list. thanks for sharing.


----------



## birdinanaviary (Dec 4, 2012)

Good shots WL
and the company was excellent
Even if I do say so


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 5, 2012)

birdinanaviary said:


> Good shots WL
> and the company was excellent
> Even if I do say so




get a room


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 5, 2012)

here are mine soon as we are tagging on the end...































the rest from this years earlier explore plus new ones can be found on Flickr codenamed "your mums house"


----------



## birdinanaviary (Dec 5, 2012)

mrtoby said:


> get a room



Was just pointing out that I am good company 

I AM


----------



## Wakey Lad (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice set Mr T - Love the Beardy shot lol!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 5, 2012)

Great pics from all three of you. That room with the tv in looks a right mess now, such a shame


----------



## rambling rose (Dec 7, 2012)

Haven't bothered to visit as the owners family reside over the road. For reasons best known to them they have decided not to repair, live there or sell the place. I used to visit a friend in Wales and often drove past, the squatter won't last long as the owners are lurking.


----------



## donebythehands (Dec 11, 2012)

birdinanaviary said:


> and someone is also feeding cats here..... the outhouse must have nigh on 50-60 empty catfood tin wrappers in it ...... (odd)




I have the oddest photo to support this.........


----------



## harriethorne (Dec 12, 2012)

all lovely pictures by you all! 
so random how i was there the day after you guys. would have been so cool if we had bumped into each other. 
still yet to edit mine. 
so slow!


----------



## OSPA (Dec 13, 2012)

Great set of pics. Sites always fascinate me the most when it looks like the human inhabitants have just up and left. For example the bottles of Johnsons and Vaseline, and all the clothing and furniture thats still left. Very suprised that Aga ooker hasn't been lifted too!


----------



## lost (Dec 13, 2012)

AGAs and the like are commonly left behind because they're such a bugger to shift.


----------



## Jet48 (Dec 14, 2012)

Great pics all of you thanks for posting


----------



## Fury161 (Dec 14, 2012)

Great set of photo's from you all, pity about the red dress.


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Dec 21, 2012)

Superbly stunning pics! Well done all of you


----------



## Riviera Heritage (Dec 21, 2012)

Great photos, thanks for sharing!
It's unbelievable to notice how a special derelict home images like these ,may diving yourself directly into ours late Past.
The photograpy's Power and photographer abillty too!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 21, 2012)

Tip top photos from all of you.


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 21, 2012)

love the look of this place im going to find it now!!!!!


----------



## MrDan (Dec 21, 2012)

I love how you have different photographic views yet come out with masterpieces all the same, I love to see old branded products like that!


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 6, 2013)

I want to go just to see that sewing machine!!! 

lovely pics  



L x


----------



## Ewoodsambo3 (Jan 6, 2013)

To deter the scum and yobs you should buy a "cctv camera". I know Poundland and poundworld sell them. Or u can get more realistic on ebay for less that a tenner. I know its not your job or right to do so but it is a good idea. just stick one above the entrance.  
The place looks untouched! Does it have working electricity.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 6, 2013)

birdinanaviary - Were these photographs taken on 35mm? If not, this is fantastic processing!


----------



## baillie78 (Jan 7, 2013)

What a fantastic set of images!! Well done!!


----------



## intrigued bylife (Jan 7, 2013)

Great photos thanks to all, I love seeing the outside of these buildings too, adds a wee bit of character and charm to them


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 7, 2013)

Ramsgatonian said:


> birdinanaviary - Were these photographs taken on 35mm? If not, this is fantastic processing!



Im not sure on this one, BIAA has all kinds of cameras and mainly shoots Digi Canon but I know she was trying to use up some film around this time so not sure.....


----------



## whodareswins (Jan 7, 2013)

An incredible find! Lovely to see it in an untouched state too. Superb photos all of you as well.


----------



## Wendy Lou (Jan 31, 2013)

Gorgeous place!


----------



## Stussy (Feb 1, 2013)

Excellent report, great pics from you all! Top notch!


----------



## rambling rose (Feb 2, 2013)

How many cats did you see? Just the one old moggy sitting amongst the cans? Perhaps the squatter eats cat food! The squatter may even be the owner starting a feral cat colony.


----------



## birdinanaviary (Feb 2, 2013)

Ramsgatonian said:


> birdinanaviary - Were these photographs taken on 35mm? If not, this is fantastic processing!



I think these are all the digital ones 
I have a few from here on 35mm and I think I have half a roll on b+w ilford for here till to be developed


----------



## NakedEye (Feb 4, 2013)

truly jealous! Superb photos [apart for the hdr ones - sorry not for me] and location...it's on my list! well done and thanks for sharing


----------



## cathyanne (Apr 21, 2013)

It's disgusting that people think it's alright to go to beautiful places like this and thieve. That's someones whole life in that house.. what an amazing time capsule! Lovely pictures anyway. I just hope word doesn't get too far. Don't want this place to be ruined like so many other gorgeous places.


----------

